# Owl's Head Hike Oct. 9,///Bonds Overnite Hike Oct. 16-17



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 13, 2004)

Rescheduled from 9/18/04

Everyone is welcome to join me and 5 others bagging Owl's Head Saturday, October 9th, rain day October 10th..  We're meeting at the Lincoln-Woods Trail head on the Kancamagus Hwy. at 7:00am.

The hike is roughly 15 miles and includes a bushwhack that bypasses the more difficult water crossings.  The last mile up Owl's Head Path is very difficult, the rest of the hike is easy.  Elevation gain is about 2900'.  Hike should take about 9-10 hours for experienced mountain hikers in good shape.

Please RSVP by posting or PM.  Be prepared for early winter conditions.
Rain date is Oct. 10.


----------



## skimom (Sep 13, 2004)

This is one hike that I really want to do !!  I've been studying the maps over and over looking at all the different ways to go in and out.

I'd love to do it with others but unfortunately I've got commitments on Saturday.   

Have a great hike and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 15, 2004)

So sorry that I can not join you but certainly wish I could. See you in two weeks.
_________________
May your fine hiking group have a delightful adventure!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 19, 2004)

Hike was canceled due to rain and has been rescheduled.  See first post.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks possible. Perhaps Sky can join me on this new date.

Early winter condtions are here! We had light freezing fog early this morning. At 6am it was 28 degrees on the rockpile.

I'll be in touch!


----------



## skimom (Sep 20, 2004)

10/9 sounds good for me !

I was wondering if you braved it out on Saturday.  That would have been quite scarey I think   

A group trip to owl's head sounds great !!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 21, 2004)

We decided to bag a couple of boring, viewless peaks instead. Hale and Zealand.  We did finally get some clear weather and views when we came back by Zeacliff.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like Sky can go, Skimom can go, ghostdog and I can go join the usual crew!

I hear that the summit sign has changed into a horizontal style and want to see it.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like there will be 9 or 10 of us mammals going to Owl's Head.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 21, 2004)

Sky, Ghostdog and I are hiking the Bonds as an overnighter the week after. The caretaker will be gone then so there is no camping/shelter fee. Why not ask the crew if they want to make it a big weekend!


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 21, 2004)

So it is the Bonds on 10.16/17. We have room for 20!  Who else wants to go?!

Sunset, on the Bonds. Sunrise on the Bonds.

Not just a common hike  -- a superb adventure!!


----------



## skimom (Sep 21, 2004)

Oct 16 and 17 is good for me !!  Wow, how exciting !  My first overnight in the wilderness .... 

So question #1 .... will I need a tent ?  hahaha just kidding !!

Looks like I'm going shopping   

Suggestions anyone ???


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 22, 2004)

Suggestions GoLite, Wenzel, Kelty Crestone 1. At least a 20 degree sleeping bag, or rating below. Try to get each under 4 lbs.
_________________
Have a blast!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 22, 2004)

Borrow, rent, or share, if you can! Then get ideas while you're there as to what tents other folks have, how they work, etc.

Things to think about:
single vs. double wall
freestanding vs. must-be-staked-out
weight and size
vestibule size and usefulness
do you want a ground cloth or not

For example, I love and recommend my 1-person Sierra Designs Lite Year, but using it on a platform is tricky because the two ends must be staked out for the tent to stay up. I've done it, it just requires creative use of tent cord.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 22, 2004)

Perfect advice!

How my thinking improves an early morning hour later.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 23, 2004)

I talked Creek Critter into going to the Bonds again, currently working on Dave and Julie.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 23, 2004)

Great to hear. So Sky & Diane will be joining us. Spoke to Julie today and asked her if she could get a pad, tent, and bag. We did the Kinsmans from the West, and me with a full backpack to ready for the Wildcats to Moriah, the Mahoosucs, then the Bonds!

We'll get a good group by then!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 27, 2004)

It looks like Owl's Head will be Creek Critter's 48th.  Big party after the descent at Owl's Head Path Junction.  (Big party = 2 bottles of wine)


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 27, 2004)

Another one finishing the 48, super! I wonder how many hikers will complete them this year. It sure seems like more this year than in previous years.

Cheese and crackers go well, too. Can we have more blackberry merlot, please?


----------



## skimom (Oct 7, 2004)

This is going to be a really fun Saturday !!  Can't wait to get out and meet everyone and see some old friends that I haven't been able to connect with lately.   :beer: 

Anything new on the Bonds trip on the 16th/17th ??

I just completed my very first backpacking trip !!  Spent four days in BSP ...WOW !! It was GREAT !!!  The park is incredibly beautiful.  We braved two days of snow.... yes, SNOW !!  and being the newbie backpacker, I was able to provide my seasoned companions with constant entertainment  :wink:


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 7, 2004)

Nothing new that I know of, but here's what I have:

Owl's Head hike: Meet at 7:00am, Oct. 9th, Lincoln-Woods parking area .   6-9 of us going.  This will be # 48 for Creek Critter.  Most are bringing something to share for a pot-luck party at the bottom of the slide afterwards.  I have the wine and wine glasses.  Dave has the cheese and crackers.  Creek Critter is bringing grapes.

Bonds Overnight hike: Oct. 16/17.  We still need a meeting time and place.  It looks as if 2 people are going to stay at the Zealand hut Saturday night after bagging Zealand and West Bond.  Then they are going to hike back up to meet us Sunday morning at Guyot and finish the Bonds.  I have a new tent, sleeping bag, and a new Jetboil stove, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok we're on for Saturday! 

We can discuss the Bonds on our long adventure. The hour long bush whack comes to mind as the perfect time to ponder this with the group to keep spirts high while we are away from the trail.

I have some great pointers for the JetBoil as I use one.  

See you folks @ 7am, Cheers!


----------



## skimom (Oct 7, 2004)

Got my jetboil before heading to Baxter.  Didn't have the opportunity to use it so I'm looking forward to using it on the Bonds trip.

Magic - I'm looking forward to hearing your jetboil tips on the hike Saturday.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 7, 2004)

May I share one now?! Bring some freeze dried food (Mtn House e.g.)or dry soup, etc and a cup. Boil the water and pour it into the pouch/cup. Oatmeal also is better in a separate cup, it keeps the Jetboil clean and no mess. 
_________________
Don't forget the plastic spoon!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 7, 2004)

Another tip is to keep the fuel warm in cold weather.  At night put it in your sleeping bag for easier startup on those cold mornings.

Note:  Most liquid fuels including butane (lighters) won't ignite if it gets too cold.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, put it in your sleeping bag to warm the fuel!

See you at 6-7 a.m. for breakfast and maybe a hot cup of coffee!

Cheers!!!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 7, 2004)

I well as Mtn House supper and breakfast, I'm bringing coffee and Hot cocoa w/ marshmallows. 

Did I write that  

What I meant was, as well as bringing Mtn House foods for supper and breakfast, I'm bringing coffee and Hot cocoa w/ marshmallows.


----------



## skimom (Oct 8, 2004)

Would it be totally offensive to bring a little peppermint schnapps to go with that hot cocoa and marshmallows ??  :dunce:


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 8, 2004)

Heck no!

Bring a lot to share!!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 8, 2004)

Sharing is good!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2004)

Ya'll have a safe trip on Owl's Head today ... I'll wave from Camel's Hump!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you Michael.I trust Camel's Hump was great fun for you!

O.H. went well, a few falls, no injuries. We bushwhacked in and out. Met lotsa hikers including AMCer Ed Hawkins. Creek Critter finished her 48. So did Walter, who we met on the trail. At the bottom of the slide we had grapes, banana bread, orange chocolate, brownies, cheese and crackers, and 2 bottles of well chilled merlot. Life is good!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 10, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Congrats to them! Camel's Hump was a blast. I especially enjoyed finding a cider mill afterward and getting a delicious tall glass of cold cider, and a dozen fresh cider doughnuts. Mmm. Love cider doughnuts!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 11, 2004)

Any others that have the gear and experience are welcomed to join us on this adventure, just send me a private message.

We're meeting at Zealand parking lot 8 am (7:45 is much better!) this Saturday, the 16th for an overnight trip to re-visit Mt Zealand and it's off to the remote Bonds. Bring the minimum amount of water to hydrate yourselve until we reach the hut 2.7 miles later where we can fill up. It's 7.7 miles (just 5 from the hut) to the Guyot overflow site where nearby we'll set up tents, bags, etc. and slack pack (leave our gear and continue with just bare necessaries like water, snacks, light, wind breaker) 3.4 miles r.t. to Mt Bond, Bondcliff and catch the sunset from Mt Bond on the return to our camp. We'll have a campfire Saturday night and listen to the playoffs on the radio!

After  a hearty breakfast, West Bond sees our easy visit in the morning (1 mile, 45 minutes r.t.), then we'll break camp and head out. 11.1 miles on day one, 8.7 miles on day two. Four summits on the 48 list bagged, in the Pemi during the foliage season, hiking among the mountains and being with great friends. 

It doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been packed and ready to go since yesterday. Is it Saturday yet? The weather appears to be light showers in the morning stopping around 10-11. Great weather at night and for Sunday.

Skimom will leave her vehicle (I'll meet her and drive to Zealand) at the Galehead lot as she wants to bag Galehead while in the neighborhood. Creekcritter may join her as she wants to add more mtns on Sunday. Seesh, nothing like a weekend of hiking in the Pemi with a full packi!
___________________
Sometimes when I reflect on all the beer I drink, I feel ashamed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. I think, "It is better to drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver." 
--Babe Ruth


----------

